# NPDHuz What would you do? Am I overracting?



## M0M_SDG (Apr 7, 2015)

I have been in an emotional abusive relationship for 10 years, we are married with 2 kids. I was posting in separating/considering divorce forum but since I am dealing with a NPD husband I thought maybe I should post here to see if others have experience dealing with this mental disorder. Maybe have better understanding of what I am actually dealing with here. 

We have been going to counseling and he just went to his first one on one session (per our MC direction). I don't know what happened in that session. He just told me "this guy really gets him and gave me good perspective on our situation/me". 

He's been quite the last few days no conflicts/no arguments UNTIL Sunday evening. 

He casually walks into the room while I'm folding laundry says he is planning on going home to see his family in June. (My parents watch our kids and are traveling the whole month of June) he says well since i have to take time off to watch kids i wanna go see my family for two weeks. Im getting my plane ticket and kids tickets. I told him im not comfortable with that especially since he and arent in a good place and Ive never been away from the kids that long. He said I can join after he told me his plan. We argued about it and then last words he said to me was...... stop being so damn selfish they need to see my family too!! He walks away and hasn't mentioned it to me since although I told him I am really upset about it. His SIL contacted me on FB asking me about travel dates yesterday!! WTH so he is just planning this trip without my consent? Mind you this is cross country CA to FL!

I am freaking out right now! I don't trust him, what if doesn't come back? He is not stable right now this is a horrible idea. What are your thoughts? Am I over reacting or should I rally be concerned? I have been reading up on NPD and divorce and it says that most child abduction cases are ppl with this disorder. Has this happened to anyone else?? SO many question and emotions going thru me. help what are your thoughts? I am dying inside just thinking about the possibility! Also his family is very toxic and unhealthy environment for the kids which is why I refuse to move near them.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

I can understand why you are upset. Can you go with them? I would if I were you.


----------

